# Audio sync - HDMI <> Optical Out



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I hooked up my home theater speakers to my 942 and also have my Sony SXRD hooked up via HDMI. Audio does not always sync up between these two outputs!

I can adjust my home theater delay from .1 to .5 ms but I wasn't able to match the HDMI output. From what I could tell the HDMI was correct but the optical out was delayed by quite a bit.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Gary Murrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Same here, exactly what you described

I am using a Iscan HD scaler, of which I can route audio thru and match to the video with a great audio -/+ feature, why I haven't done this yet is beyond me, I think I will work on that today??

My Sherwood Newscastle Pre-Amp has the same feature, but it is global for all inputs so everything elese would be screwed up

basically this needs correction via software updates

-Gary


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

My A/V receiver is connected to the optical of the 942 and also to the optical out from the TV that gets the 942's HDMI. For me, the 942's TOSlink leads the TV video and the HDMI sound. There will be some amount of delay onto the HDMI while the 942 converts to whatever you have selected for the HD TV output format. That HDMI signal can get additional delay while the TV itself converts your selected format to its native format. Most TVs know how much to delay their audio so that it matches the time taken for video conversion. The TV speaker output tends to match the TOSlink TV output to the AV receiver (but odd echo sounds appear if you have one or the other simulate surround from PCM). What I see would appear to be the opposite of your experience, if I'm reading "optical out was delayed by quite a bit" correctly to be optical directly from the 942. Does the delay decrease if you change the AV receiver to "line direct" or whatever might bypass generation of surround, Theater DSP modes, and the like?


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't think I had my receiver set up to do extra processing but I didn't experiment with any direct settings. This is the same receiver I used with my cable system and I never saw a delay like this.

I'll have to check around and see if it only happened on the Voom channels. It does seem odd that a different signal would be generated on the HDMI versus the optical. Sounds like another bug in the 942 to me.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

It is a bug . It is a very well known bug that I reported to them months ago. It also is still not working properly.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I've checked out a number of channels and there seem to be a wide variety of audio delays between HDMI and optical out. A few channels seem to be perfectly in sync. A few are just a tad off to create a slight echo effect. Some have a delay of about a second which is more than my receiver can compensate for. 

If this is a DVR bug why do I get different delays on different channels?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I only notice any lip synch issues on the Voom channels. I don't have any problem with the other hd channels.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

In my case I have the optical out running through my home theater speakers and the HDMI to the TV speakers. I would like to turn both of them on at the same time but the echo effect is quite annoying.

I'd like to use the home theater system all the time but that's the one with the 1+ second delay.

Argh!


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

This is getting VERY annoying. I'm finding that I can't EVER use my home theater system because the audio delay is WAY out of sync. I've tested it on several channels and none of them sync up correctly. I've even tried using the direct setting on my home theater system and there is still a delay > 5ms.

Is the optical output on the 942 useless or do I have a broken unit?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

I always just turn down the TV's volume when I use the Optical to my Surround Sound system. 
The TVs speakers really don't add much to a good audio system. Other than the well established VOOM issue, I do not see any sync problems with the optical if the TV volume is off. There is a definate echo effect from time to time if you use the TV speakers at the same time.


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> I do not see any sync problems with the optical if the TV volume is off. .


Are you SURE you are listening in 5.1 ?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

johnnyd1023 said:


> Are you SURE you are listening in 5.1 ?


Of Course.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I called Tech support yesterday and was told they had to have a special tech support person call me back within 48 hours. I'm still waiting.

Those of you just using the TOSlink, are you telling me that you aren't seeing major sync issues? I'm talking about SD, HD, live and recorded. The delay I'm seeing is so bad that my 5 ms adjustment on my receiver can't compensate.

I'm starting to seriously think about going back to cable and I've only had dish for a week! Some customer satisfaction.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

voripteth said:


> Those of you just using the TOSlink, are you telling me that you aren't seeing major sync issues? I'm talking about SD, HD, live and recorded. The delay I'm seeing is so bad that my 5 ms adjustment on my receiver can't compensate.


I'm using TOSlink and component video (NOT HDMI), and I'm not seeing any sync issues.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

voripteth said:


> Those of you just using the TOSlink, are you telling me that you aren't seeing major sync issues? I'm talking about SD, HD, live and recorded. The delay I'm seeing is so bad that my 5 ms adjustment on my receiver can't compensate.(


I am using HDMI > DVI for video, and there is no issue with optical out to receiver. I am running optical through a co-ax converter, because receiver only has one optical input, being used by DVD, so it is a unique case; but I do not think the converter could be removing delay.  Receiver sound and analog through TV are exactly in synch with each other and with the picture. I did have a synch issue several months ago with one OTA channel, but it disappeared, leaving me to believe it was the station's fault.

Edit: I do not have VOOM.


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

voripteth said:


> I called Tech support yesterday and was told they had to have a special tech support person call me back within 48 hours. I'm still waiting.
> 
> Those of you just using the TOSlink, are you telling me that you aren't seeing major sync issues? I'm talking about SD, HD, live and recorded. The delay I'm seeing is so bad that my 5 ms adjustment on my receiver can't compensate.
> 
> I'm starting to seriously think about going back to cable and I've only had dish for a week! Some customer satisfaction.


Yes , alot of us are having problems.


----------

